# Canadians - Where do you buy your bulk wheat?



## greeneyes (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am just starting out and my goal is to build up a 1 year supply of food to start. My focus right now is on the basics - water, wheat, beans, rice, etc. I'm frustrated because I've been trying to find a source for bulk wheat with no luck! Everywhere I look online seems really overpriced and/or doesn't ship to Canada. I haven't seen any in the grocery stores. Does anyone out there have a good source for bulk wheat? I am located in southernwestern Ontario if that helps.

I've also been looking for mylar bags if anyone has a good source for these as well.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

greeneyes said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am just starting out and my goal is to build up a 1 year supply of food to start. My focus right now is on the basics - water, wheat, beans, rice, etc. I'm frustrated because I've been trying to find a source for bulk wheat with no luck! Everywhere I look online seems really overpriced and/or doesn't ship to Canada. I haven't seen any in the grocery stores. Does anyone out there have a good source for bulk wheat? I am located in southernwestern Ontario if that helps.
> 
> I've also been looking for mylar bags if anyone has a good source for these as well.
> ...


Are you trying to get flour wheat or unrefined wheat (aka wheat berries)

You can get 10kg bags at most major stores for about $10. So for a 1 year supply you are looking at about $125 to $250 as you can get about 2 weeks out of 1 10kg bag if you are using it daily.

Your options will vary where you are in Ontario and how far you are willing to drive.

NoFrills usually has some of the lower costs.

Since it isn't healthy to only eat wheat I am assuming you are looking for less than 250kgs or 25 bags. go to a grocery store that is about $250 on sale it can be less.

You can repack it if you want.

You could try growing wheat. Generally you source is going to be a farm nearby.

You might also want to view
https://www.grainscanada.gc.ca/faq-faq/buy-acheter-eng.htm

Unless you are buying a lot it makes no sense to ship to you. If you are going to load it yourself and you are near a terminal not a big issue. Rail cars cost like 1000$+ to rent

consider buying seed
https://www.secan.com/

for example at secan you can get a list of seed retailers

https://www.secan.com/en/?category=...s[block_name]=varietysearch&args[region]=EAST

Example if selecting winter red and "find" you can do this for all wheat types.

It gives this list

Ontario
Miller Seed Farm (MacKinnon, Michael)	Bath	(613) 352-3636
Szentimrey Seeds Ltd. (Szentimrey, Peter)	Branchton	(519) 620-1100
Bow Park Farm Inc. (Hilgendag, Wilhelm)	Brantford	(519) 759-7075
Hedley Seeds Ltd. (Hedley, Allan)	Canfield	(905) 774-7855
Rodger Seeds (Rodger, William)	Drumbo	(519) 632-7500
R.T. Bolton & Sons (Bolton, Carl)	Dublin	(519) 527-0205
Woodrill Farm Enterprises (Hannam, Greg)	Guelph	(519) 821-1018
Landray Farm Inc. (Montague, Tom)	Jarvis	
Midnight Acres Inc. (Hickson, Joseph)	Lindsay	(705) 878-8200
Snobelen Farms Limited (Bieman, Shannon)	Lucknow	(519) 528-2092
Bramhill Seeds Ltd. (Coleman, Carl)	Palmerston	(519) 343-3630
Yellow Gold Farms Ltd. (Willemse, Rick)	Parkhill	(519) 294-6684
Courtney Grain and Seed (2015) Ltd. (Courtney, Michael)	Ripley	(519) 395-2972
James Timmings (Timmings, James)	Rockwood	(519) 856-4367
Alliance Agri-Turf Inc. (Sponagle, Ian)	Thornton	(705) 424-1410
Cribit Seeds (Martin, Quentin)

mylar ain't cheap, you can get it on ebay.

you can do this as ration bags????????

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100pcs-Alumi...950705?hash=item51de4d2cf1:g:wiwAAOSw5dNWjNt3


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi GreenEyes;

Since this is your first post, I would suggest introducing yourself to members of this forum. Secondly, where in Ontario are you from? I'm also in Eastern Ontario along Lake Ontario.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Try the Mormons! We buy all our bulk from them!


----------



## greeneyes (Feb 22, 2016)

Will2 said:


> Are you trying to get flour wheat or unrefined wheat (aka wheat berries)
> 
> You can get 10kg bags at most major stores for about $10. So for a 1 year supply you are looking at about $125 to $250 as you can get about 2 weeks out of 1 10kg bag if you are using it daily.
> 
> ...


This is fantastic - lots of great resources! Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. :joyous:

Yes, I am looking for whole wheat berries. I have looked at FreshCo and Foodland, but I will try looking at No Frills and maybe Food Basics. I am looking to buy 10 lb bags a week at a time to work within my budget. I will try contacting some of those suppliers that you listed as well.


----------



## greeneyes (Feb 22, 2016)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Hi GreenEyes;
> 
> Since this is your first post, I would suggest introducing yourself to members of this forum. Secondly, where in Ontario are you from? I'm also in Eastern Ontario along Lake Ontario.


Will do! I will post an introduction.

I am from the London area. Love the Lake Ontario area! I'm hoping to move closer to any of the Great Lakes someday.


----------



## greeneyes (Feb 22, 2016)

jro1 said:


> Try the Mormons! We buy all our bulk from them!


I have read online about the mormon food warehouses. I have looked to see if there was one in my area, but I couldn't find one! I would definately be interested to visit one if I could find one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We like Augason Farms products. I have no idea if they will ship to Canada or not.
Food Storage | Hard Red Wheat 40 LB Pail | Augason Farms


----------



## greeneyes (Feb 22, 2016)

Slippy said:


> We like Augason Farms products. I have no idea if they will ship to Canada or not.
> Food Storage | Hard Red Wheat 40 LB Pail | Augason Farms


Just looked and looks like they ship to US only. Too bad! Thank you anyways


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

greeneyes said:


> Just looked and looks like they ship to US only. Too bad! Thank you anyways


Not a problem. I figure we get all your best hockey players so maybe we can ship you wheat or something like that....


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Not a problem. I figure we get all your best hockey players so maybe we can ship you wheat or something like that....


I can't find the post space big enough to list all the stuff we give the US at lower than local costs and then buy back at higher than local costs. Gas for starters. How about hydro water wood and wheat?

I think deal is we let the US gov screw us over at our expense and they don't invade us and just take it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey green eyes I'm close to where you are. Look north of Woodstock for bulk sellers there's a few. Good prices and local grown it don't get better.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I just got some from the farmer that rents my land. I'm in Sask tho so the shipping would probably be pretty steep. On the side note I now have a few pails of wheat in storage that came from my land.


----------

